# Tyron MultiBands



## richbrid (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a Pilote G622 A line and I am considering fitting Tyron MultiBands and I am keen to learn of anyones experiences with these.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought that their main use was for caravans? May I ask why you think you need them? While a high speed blow out is not nice and scary it is, in my experience controllable. On a caravan it is possible to have a blow out and not know about it. You could continue driving on it and the tyre can come off causing lots of issues.

If you are worried I would say get a tyre pressure monitor system. They are not that expensive and most are simple to fit as they use radio links from screw on valve caps and a dash mount receiver.
They will give an early warning of any loss of pressure. You will need to get one that can cope with your tyres pressures as some can only work on car pressures.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Many years ago I had the pleasure of going to Cardington to see some demos of the tyron bands.

I think the MD had a wonderful time using explosives to blow the tyres out of various vehicles. Whilst driving them fast. This was everything from fire engines to his jag. This was also the run flat versions and standard bands.

It certainly inspired confidence in the product at doing what it says on the tin. 

We have them fitted on works vehicles but to date no one has had a blow out to test them. The nearest we got was someone kerbing the outer wheel on a rear axle, but that was not an issue as the second wheel took the weight until a safe parking spot could be found. So not really a test of the product.


----------

